# Red Tailed Hawk Question!



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Does anyone know the fine for killing a red-tailed hawk? I found one this am in my pond..! Would like to catch the SOB who did this.. I took pics but decided not to post because of repurcusions..!!


----------



## TXSTDU (Feb 2, 2009)

Just curious how did you know it was killed by someone and not naturally??

Also I think it is a fine. I would be really be surprised if you went to jail for killing a hawk.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

As far as I know, red tailed hawks aren't an endangered species, otherwise there would probably be a fine. See them quite a bit around here..


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is an article I found on caller.com Corpus Christi, Texas

Killing hawks is a federal violation of the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, punishable by up to a $5,000 fine and six months in prison.

http://www.caller.com/news/2009/jan/11/killing-hawks-illegal-misguided/


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Here is an article I found on caller.com Corpus Christi, Texas
> 
> Killing hawks is a federal violation of the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, punishable by up to a $5,000 fine and six months in prison.
> 
> http://www.caller.com/news/2009/jan/11/killing-hawks-illegal-misguided/


 Now that is what I wanted to hear..!! ought to be $20K and 10 yrs.!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea killing hawks, owls or any bird of prey is pretty lame and stupid not to mention a federal offense.

TH


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Definately against the law to kill them.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Etexhunter said:


> As far as I know, red tailed hawks aren't an endangered species, otherwise there would probably be a fine. See them quite a bit around here..


I've never shot a bird of prey and never will, esp. after reading that link. I agree, fine needs to be higher and longer jail time !!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

If it was a measily little fine, would you not report it???


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

DO NOT keep anything off the bird>>PERIOD, something simple as a feather could and will get you into serious trouble yrs down the road....WW


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> DO NOT keep anything off the bird>>PERIOD, something simple as a feather could and will get you into serious trouble yrs down the road....WW


 Could not have been put better..The game Warden finally came out this am and examined the bird and it had been shot with a shotgun..He asked me who I thought was responsible and I told him that I do find evidence of poachers occassionally but not much he could do..He did bag the bird and took with him..sad2sm


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

i work for the state agency that is charged with investigating pesticide misuse. i've worked numerous animal-kill cases where birds, protected under the federal migratory bird treaty act have been killed, either through primary or secondary poisoning. we always notify the state and usually the federal game wardens when this happens, in the course of the investigation. anyway, i was told by a state game warden that the fines for a red tailed hawk is $5,000.

rbt2


----------

